# Addicted to Händel



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Arias, Oratorios, Opera, Orchestral, Organ, Chamber, Choral, the sacred and profane - anything goes, I can't get enough of it. I am utterly seduced, beyond the pale, beyond redemption...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

That heady sensation of falling in love - how wonderful for you! :angel:
Do you have some favourites? Do tell!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

KRoad said:


> Arias, Oratorios, Opera, Orchestral, Organ, Chamber, Choral, the sacred and profane - anything goes, I can't get enough of it. I am utterly seduced, beyond the pale, beyond redemption...


It's Handel,no umlaut. Haven't you done this thread before?


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

moody said:


> It's Handel,no umlaut. Haven't you done this thread before?


Concerning the umlaut, you are correct sir. But remember, here in Berlin we only surrender ourselves to Handel if he is wearing an umlaut on his "a".


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> That heady sensation of falling in love - how wonderful for you! :angel:
> Do you have some favourites? Do tell!


Since Thursday evening: Concerto Grosso Op.6, No. 4 in A minor - Larghetto affettuoso. Such sublime pathos...

Favourites come and go on a weekly basis, only to be revisited at all points in between. And so it goes..


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KRoad said:


> Since Thursday evening: Concerto Grosso Op.6, No. 4 in A minor - Larghetto affettuoso. Such sublime pathos...
> 
> Favourites come and go on a weekly basis, only to be revisited at all points in between. And so it goes..


Consider the keyboard sonatas and suites - performed by a harpsichordist with the courage to ornament. Maybe 'the other Handel'?

Speaking of 'other':

_Ida Haendel_, CBE (born 15 December 1928) - a British violinist of Polish birth.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

moody said:


> It's Handel,no umlaut.


The smugness...

He signed as Handel in England, Hendel in Italy, and Händel in Germany.

Händel is his birth name, and perfectly fine.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

KRoad said:


> Concerning the umlaut, you are correct sir.


"You can't make an umlaut without breaking äggs"

- Old Proverb


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Who cannot love this?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel had a way with his melodies and expression. My music teacher sHandel's music, too. She was saying Handel was much less popular a few decades ago but astonished to see how much of his music is performed and studied and recorded today.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There are far worse and more deleterious addictions than listening to the music of one of the greater of the great composers of the past. 

Don't worry: be happy


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Handel, yes! He was a favorite of Beethoven's as well, I suppose great minds think alike? He's always been one of my favorites for operas/oratorios. His non-vocal music I'm not as big of a fan of, but not because it isn't good!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Imagine there was a rehab for this kind of a problem...

Steps

1. Stop listening to classical music

2. Stop thinking about classical music

3. Stop listening to Handel

4. Eat more yogurt

5. Drink more Seltzer

6. Eve drop on Brahms

7. Frown at Beethoven

8. Insult Mahler

9. Raise a pet

10. If the above didnt help, then you just can't handle it...


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> "You can't make an umlaut without breaking äggs"
> 
> - Old Proverb


This is an awful yoke!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like Handel very much, but do not wish to hear Messiah, "Water", and "Fireworks" ever again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's why he wrote his greatest masterpiece Giulio Cesare.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoever wrote this stuff, thank you. http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/George_Frideric_Handel


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> That's why he wrote his greatest masterpiece Giulio Cesare.


Hear, hear!

___________________


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GiulioCesare said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> ___________________


I have 3 different performances. Never tire of this magnificent work!


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I have 3 different performances. Never tire of this magnificent work!


Three? You amateur...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GiulioCesare said:


> Three? You amateur...


Yeah but I also can go to YouTube for 3 hours and enjoy the great Covent Garden performance with Sarah Connolly.


----------



## Isalix (Mar 16, 2014)

Just joined this site - I to, am totally devoted to Händel...


----------

